# Zitterspitzen??



## hd-treiber (3. Januar 2006)

Habe vor kurzem in irgendner Zeitschrift etwas von Zitterspitzen für Brandungsangeln gelesen. Die Teile sollen zur besseren Bisserkennung oben auf den (geänderten) Spitzenringen aufgesetzt werden. Ist wohl das gleiche Prinzip wie die Bisserkennung mit Hilfe von zusätzlichen Stippruten. 

Hat irgendjemand diese Teile schon mal gesehen (Verkauf), bzw. Erfahrung damit??


----------



## karlosito (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Zitterspitzen??*

ich hab mit zitterspitzen geangelt, die bisserkennung war sehr gut, auch bei etwas mehr wind und wellengang. habe aber keinen neuen rutenring drauf machen lassen, sondern n kumpel hat einfach ne hülse mit harz befestigt und dann ne wechselspitze einer feeder rute umgebaut


----------



## DonCamile (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Zitterspitzen??*

Schau dir dieses System mal an da brauchste nix an der Angel zu montieren oder kleben,und funktioniert klasse.
http://www.lutz-huelsse.de/themen/angelgeraete/bissanzeiger/bissanzeiger_text/bissanzeiger_balzer.htm


----------



## caruso (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Zitterspitzen??*

@karosito

Mach mal ein paar pics. Bin möglicherweise an der "Technik" interssiert.

Danke und Gruß
 caruso


----------



## barsch-jäger (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Zitterspitzen??*



			
				DonCamile schrieb:
			
		

> Schau dir dieses System mal an da brauchste nix an der Angel zu montieren oder kleben,und funktioniert klasse.
> http://www.lutz-huelsse.de/themen/angelgeraete/bissanzeiger/bissanzeiger_text/bissanzeiger_balzer.htm


 
Auch bei starker Brandung?? Hab die schon mal gesehen, sind ziehmlich weich.  Gibt auch keine als Brandungsausführung soweit ich weis.


----------



## Toffee (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Zitterspitzen??*

Hallo,

Ich halte für den Otto-normal-Angler die Zitterspitze für weniger sinnvoll.Es werden ja meistens Weiche bis mittelharte Ruten gefischt, die den Biß auch so erkennen lassen.Weiter Überlegung: Ist bei einer "Durchschnittsweite" von 100-120 Metern mit geflochtener Schnur eine Zitterspitze erforderlich?Brandungsprofis mit ihrem Material, sprich Harten Ruten, & Wurftechniken kratzen gerne an der 190 Meter Marke.Da sehe ich den Einsatzbereich einer Zitterspitze schon eher.Die Prozedur ist sehr Zeitaufwendig: Rute auswerfen ,Rute Ablegen , Zitterspitze montieren ,Schnur in Öse einhängen und Rute ins Dreibein.Beim Anbiß oder Wurmkontrolle :Schnur aus der Öse aushaken und einkurbeln.Will man den Köder liegenlassen , muß die Schnur wieder durch die Öse.Bei jedem Wurf muß die Zitterspitze natürlich wieder abgenommen werden.

Ich fische lieber bei Windstille bis leichtem Wind mit alten 0,5 liter-Volvic-Flaschen mit Hartlotöse  als Einhänger die je nach Wind mit Wasser befüllt sind.Der Vorteil hierbei ist, daß ein größerer Dorsch bzw Meerforelle (soll es an der Ostsee auch geben )  erst ein Stück Schnur abziehen können , bevor sie sich selbst anschlagen.

Gruß Toffee


----------



## sundeule (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Zitterspitzen??*



			
				karlosito schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab mit titterspitzen geangelt,
> 
> ...
> n kumpel hat einfach ne hülse mit harz befestigt


 

Minsch André, lass dass mal nich die Fahnder lesen

Tatüüüt - Du weißt schon:q


----------



## sundeule (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Zitterspitzen??*

Ich finde Stippen weniger aufwändig. Wenn der Einhängedraht nicht zu sehr gebogen ist, löst sich die Schnur bei heftigeren Bissen von allein und mensch muss nicht zuviel mit den Brandungsruten rummachen.


----------



## Agalatze (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Zitterspitzen??*

also ich kenne ein paar leute die so fischen. auch sehr namenhafte angler.
von jenzi gab es so eine rute mal zu kaufen die diese spitzen hatte.
das mit den stippen ist ja nun auch bei einigen beliebt.

ich frage mich aber ganz ehrlich wieso ?!
also ich habe keinerlei probleme ohne diese spitzen, und obwohl ich sehr harte ruten fische, sehe ich trotzdem jeden biss.


----------



## Micky (4. Januar 2006)

*AW: Zitterspitzen??*

Ich hab das auch schon bei Andi und Constanze gesehen, fand das höchstinteressant anzuschauen, aber nix für mich.


----------



## Waldi (4. Januar 2006)

*AW: Zitterspitzen??*

Alles nur Gerödel und meiner Meinung nach höchstens bei Ententeichwetter überhaupt sinnvoll. Für starke Tideströmung in der Nordsee gar nicht möglich. Der Fisch der sich gehakt hat, und ich glaube auch nur diese Fische werden gefangen, ist auch ohne solch Klimbim deutlich zu erkennen. Auch den Dorsch mal ein paar Meter abziehen lassen bevor er sich dann selbst anschlägt, (Toffee) ist praktisch wohl eher unwahrscheinlich. Zur einen Seite liegt ein 100 bis 200g Blei am Grund (oder sogar mit Kralle) und zur anderen Seite 100m Schnur bis zur Rutenspitze. Nun frag ich Euch wodurch hakt sich der Dorsch?
Die beste Bisserkennung ist Fireline, Krallenblei, alles voll auf Spannung und dann warten bis es rummst.
Gruß Waldi


----------



## hd-treiber (4. Januar 2006)

*AW: Zitterspitzen??*

Alles klar liebe Leutz, danke für Eure Antworten. #6 

Werd aber wohl doch in der althergebrachten Weise meine Rutenspitzen beobachten, hat ja bisher eigentlich immer gefunzt. 

Die Sache mit den Bissanzeigern von Balzer sah auf alle Fälle interressant aus, vielleicht teste ich sie ja doch irgendwann mal...:m


----------



## sundeule (4. Januar 2006)

*AW: Zitterspitzen??*

Ich verwende bei  ruhigem Wetter Stippen. Vorsichtige Bisse sehe ich so besser. Bei ordentlich Wind passt es eh nicht und wenn die Dorsche voll reinhauen ist es unnötigt. 
Ich bion aber überzeugt, dass es Tage gibt, an denen die Bissausbeute so deutlich besser ist.


----------

